# New Vieja Argentea



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So today I got my vieja argentea cichlid. Iv wanted one for a long time now and i got my chance today. I set up a old 20 gallon i had back at my rents house. Hes only 3.5 inches right now so i got some time till he goes in the 75 gallon. The water is still cloudy but here are a few pics:


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

nice fish peter, keep us updated


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

few more shots:


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! One of my favorite cichlid. I have a 5" male that I bought from a member here.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Saw one at King Ed the other day and they look so much like salt water fish.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys yeah i cant wait to see how he colours up as he grows.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

he has to be one of my favorit fish!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Moving away from the "hybrid scene" Pete?:bigsmile: 
:lol:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yes and no lol. i love the fish still just not the prices.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

New Video

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d82/cowis/?action=view&current=DSCN3369.mp4


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

nice argentea

could other member (me) share their argentea in your post??


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah man the more the Better!!!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my vieja argentea

March 2nd, 2011









May 31st, 2011
75G full tank shot









Close up


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

wow!!!! i want lol. very nice fish


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

update on my argentea Sept 04


----------

